# Romney Is The Arsenic



## Flanders (Nov 23, 2016)

*Let me begin by reminding everyone that arsenic, and cyanide, were the media’s choices for the Republican party’s nomination —— Mitt Romney in 2012 —— Jeb Bush in 2016. So what am I missing in the Trump v. Media championship bout if Donald Trump nominates a media choice for secretary of state? Answer: The fight is rigged. 

Move the cursor to 12:00 to hear Matt Schlapp accurately define Mitt Romney’s loyalty: *

​
*I am not too keen on Tony Sayegh’s interpretation on the issue of Mitt Romney becoming secretary of state. Sayegh’s view is the same old establishment Republican horses manure that conservatives voted against. If Trump is going to curl up with the same old crowd personified by Mitt Romney it is truly time for Tea Parties to form a conservative party third party that will draw voters from Democrats and Republicans. Anything short of a truly conservative party will result in a continuation of conservative ideals being promised and ignored as conservative voters bounce back and forth between the two parties. That has been the federal government’s election strategy in every election since the LBJ days.   

Remember the campaign 

Every Republican wannabe was trying to convince voters that he, and he alone, was the true conservative. They all knew that they could not beat Hillary Clinton without the conservative vote. Donald Trump beat them all to the finish line. It is too late to dump Trump if he turns out to be just another lying Karl Rove Republican, but conservatives can sure as hell treat him on the Internet the same way they would have treated Hillary Clinton had she won.

Parenthetically, Mitt Romney is a New World Order guy. When it comes to America’s sovereignty there is not a whit of difference between him and every secretary of state after 1988. On the day Trump actually nominates Mitt Romney I am running for the hills:* 

Just to be clear on this. Had Trump not staked a claim on sovereignty, I would not go near him if I was wearing a Hazmat suit:​
A Spotlight Shines Through​
*Finally, Lou Dobbs plays the conservative to the hilt, but he is not all that swift either. Go back to the video and listen to him fawning all over:*

Absentee owners

   My cost-cutting reforms also said that every medical industry entity traded on Wall Street —— the casino not the thoroughfare —— be prohibited from receiving healthcare dollars directly or indirectly. Don’t bother calculating the odds on that reform being picked up by Congress? It is a non-starter. No law curtailing even the most destructive form of absentee ownership will ever be passed in this country.

   Put it this way: If companies building gas chambers and furnaces for the same purposes they were built in Nazi Germany were traded on Wall Street no law would stop them if it adversely affected absentee ownership. Note that federal bureaucracies in cahoots with federal and state courts have all but abolished real property Rights. At the same time property Rights are being wiped out the courts have strengthened the Rights of absentee owners.​
http://www.usmessageboard.com/healthcare-insurance-govt-healthcare/255627-barbers-and-doctors.html


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 23, 2016)

Flanders said:


> *Let me begin by reminding everyone that arsenic, and cyanide, were the media’s choices for the Republican party’s nomination —— Mitt Romney in 2012 —— Jeb Bush in 2016. So what am I missing in the Trump v. Media championship bout if Donald Trump nominates a media choice for secretary of state? Answer: The fight is rigged.
> 
> Move the cursor to 12:00 to hear Matt Schlapp accurately define Mitt Romney’s loyalty: *
> 
> ...



The fact that he is even considering Romney?  Hell, why not consider Hillary?   You know the establishment Republicans and Democrats would have no problem with it, she'd probably sail through.  Insane world, really insane.







The whole system is rigged, either that or the folks tasked with being watch dogs are all idiots.


----------



## Flanders (Nov 23, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> Hell, why not consider Hillary?


*To MisterBeale: You are unto something. She would come out of retirement for another dip in the government pool:*



 http://media.townhall.com/Townhall/Car/b/kn111116dAPR20161110084551.jpg


----------



## Flanders (Nov 23, 2016)

Donald Trump selects Nikki Haley to be U.N. ambassador
   By S.A. Miller - The Washington Times - Updated: 9:05 a.m. on Wednesday, November 23, 2016

Donald Trump selects Nikki Haley to be U.N. ambassador​
*Donald Trump’s picks will surrender sovereignty faster than a Democrat if Nikky Haley ends up working with Romney:*

This sounds good on the face of it:​
Nikki Haley, South Carolina’s Republican governor, came out last Thursday and blasted possible White House plans to bring Guantanamo Bay prisoners to her state.​ 
*XXXXX*​ 
“We are absolutely drawing a line that we are not going to allow any terrorist to come into South Carolina,” Haley said. “We are not going to allow that kind of threat, we are not going to allow that kind of character to come in.​ 
Look a little deeper and you will see that Governor Haley is another Republican who is either stupid, or afraid to offend the New World Order crowd, or she agrees with giving the United Nations authority over her state:​ 
Yet, at the same time she was drawing a red line against Gitmo terrorists who would stay locked in a brig off the coast of Charleston, Haley was opening her arms wide to welcome “refugees” from jihadist strongholds in the Middle East and Africa.​
In addition to accepting economic refugees, Haley has no problem with American parasites being paid tax dollars to implement a United Nations program:​ 
World Relief, an evangelical aid agency that gets paid by the federal government to resettle refugees in the U.S. from places like Somalia and Syria, hatched plans more than a year ago to add Spartanburg, South Carolina, to the list of more than 190 U.S. cities receiving foreign refugees.​
And what the hell is the difference between enemy combatants in Gitmo who got caught, and those enemy soldiers the United Nations impose on Americans?:​
Floating Maternity Wards


----------

